# Hello from East of France



## freeflight (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all,
My name is Sebastien Koch, I'm 32 years old, French (but do you know that already...). I live at 20 km from the German border. I'm very interested in the WW2 history (especialy in my area and in the russian east front) and more than that I like studying WW2 aircrafts technical history.
I'm practicing r/c aircrafts, gliders and cars when I'm not on my motorbike.
I discover this forum and I really like the spirit and the countries diversity.
Don't change anything, it's so fine like this guys !

Thanks for reading.

Seb


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 23, 2007)

Howdy from Texas, Sebastian, and welcome! What kind of motorbike?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You actually have a very German name.


----------



## freeflight (Jan 24, 2007)

Twoeagles, I drive Triumph motorbikes...
I have the luck to own a 1995 Speed Triple that I have modified into a Cafe Racer style and a 955i Tiger for everyday.

Yes DerAdlerIstGelandet, I know it's a German origin name, it means "cook" in english but my wife does a better job in the kitchen than me...

Funny thing, Adler...eagles, you seem to like this bird !


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeh - my Grandmother was Nez Perce and she called me twoeagles.
My brother had a Triumph Daytona Sportster (I think) - I washed out
on a sandy road in Florida and he never let me ride that one again.
Classy bikes!


----------



## freeflight (Jan 24, 2007)

Triumph forever ! Honestly, they actually propose a very exciting range.
But let's talk about aircrafts...
My favourites:
Me-262 (I love its shark front X-section design)
P-38 (pilots had a lovely view on the two Alison engine)
F-104 "A missile with a man in it". A pure lovely design. No more to say...
plus the classical of the classical, Spitfire


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome I was born in southern France(La Seyne Sur Mer) and I own a Triumph R3 and a Goldwing here in Colorado...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

freeflight said:


> Yes DerAdlerIstGelandet, I know it's a German origin name, it means "cook" in english but my wife does a better job in the kitchen than me...



Yes I know, I am actually an American. I just was born, raised, and live in Germany.



freeflight said:


> Funny thing, Adler...eagles, you seem to like this bird !



Just my login name. I am actually a snake man.


----------



## freeflight (Jan 24, 2007)

Torch, I've tried a R3 two years ago.
This thing is amazing, at WOT, it's like if your were pulled by a giant tension spring...TORQUE and only TORQUE.
A very nice custom-bike with the unique British touch !

DerAdlerIstGelandet, what do you mean by a "snake man" ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

You said I must like birds. I like snakes.


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, love pulling up to other bikes with it, not many can take it. Its the red with gold flames and it is the beast.....


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2007)

Freeflight, how about posting some pics of your area.

I've never seen pictures of the east of France. Are there any Maginot Line pics you can share with us?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

I used to live about an hour and half from Eastern France. We would drive to Strassbourg all the time and spend the weekend there.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome Freeflight. I too would like to see some pics of Eastern France if you have some. France is very beautiful and would be interested in your area.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2007)

You might get a kick out of this thread freeflight...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/piss-french-6534.html


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Awww. There goes another new member...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2007)

lol.......


----------



## Torch (Jan 24, 2007)

If any body visits the east of France check out Verdun,near Metz the site of one of the most brutal WW1 battlefields, been a long time but the "museum" was awesome and emmotional.


----------



## freeflight (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok guys, so how should I understand that ?

I just want to share aircrafts informations, the rest is bu*#!$it for me...

You know, there is tons of french threads treating about americans...but I don't want to enter into this subject.


----------



## freeflight (Jan 25, 2007)

For people interested in pics of my area...

Syscom3, I actually don't have Maginot Line pics, sorry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2007)

Dont let that thread get to you freeflight. Its just joking around.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

And I'd like the URL to the american bashing. That might be fun!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2007)

Torch, showing us some pics of the WW1 battlefields would be great! Especially of Verdun or the Somme.


----------



## freeflight (Jan 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet (and to all) I have a lot of humour (french ?) but sometime it's difficult to understand when it's not your mother tongue.

Between us, you all certainly know that my area (Alsace) was 2 times german during the last century, so I must admit that most of the time I can't bear the kind of "parisian" guy who thinks that he's the most important, the one who knows everything, etc...probably some german genes.
My grand'father was what we call a "Malgre-nous" (literally "despite us"), an ex-french young guy (region was german at this moment) that must fight for the german army. He has written a memory where he covers his war experience.
This to explain that we (the Alsacians) are "heart-devided" and not always feel like "real" frenchies.

Matt308, I don't have URLs, it's just some threads I've seen when surfing into forums, but it was only jokes too.

I agree to Torch, the "Citadelle" (an underground fort) and the Verdun area give you really an impressive feeling about what the WWI combats should have looked like...horrible...maybe worse...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw too bad. I think I might have enjoyed the banter.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

unless it was in French of course


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

G'day to the 2 Frenchmen from Emac in Australia


----------

